

Make your own eBook (ePub format) - sp332
http://www.epubbud.com/

======
ZeroGravitas
So is this like Youtube for books, where you can upload any copyright
violating stuff you like, but as long as they take down the ones that get
complained about then they face no legal problems?

Even with that, it seems incredible that they'll do the actual scanning for
you too?

------
raimondious
I posted this too: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1282231> HN seems to
inconsistently find dupes.

